# Logitech g930 signalprobleme



## Tel3 (6. Januar 2012)

Habe mir zu Weihnachten ein Logitech g930 gekauft.
Alles schien perfekt zu laufen bis dann dieses Knistern aufgetreten ist.

Weiß nicht was das Problem sein könnte


----------



## Seru1195 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Tel3

Hast du die Treiber von der CD installiert oder die "Logitech Gamingsoftware 8.20" ?
Dort bei Equalizer den Regler "Sidetone" runterstellen (bei mir ist es auf dem 3. Strich von unten.


----------



## Tel3 (7. Januar 2012)

Habs mid Sidetown runterstellen probiert hat sich leider nichts geändert.
Für kurze Zeit hört es gestern zum knistern auf, fing danach leider sofort wieder an.


----------



## Tel3 (7. Januar 2012)

Bei meinen Boxen ist in letzter Zeit das gleiche Problem, nur viel leiser.


----------



## Seru1195 (7. Januar 2012)

Hast du die Boxen an der onboard Soundkarte?
Der Kopfhörer hat ja eine Eigene an USB-Stick. Anscheinend wird die Störung schon bevor die Soundaudgabe erfolgt irgendwo eingeschleusst. Hast du mal nachgeschaut ob alle Stecker im Gehäuse ( und die 230V natürlich auch) richtig eingesteckt sind und kein Wackelkontakt herscht?


----------



## Tel3 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Seru1195!
ja hab die Boxn an der onboard Soundkarte.
hab die Mainboardstromversorgung (24 polig) nochmal nachgecheckt und das Knistern wurde leiser.
Ganz rausgesteckt habe ich ihn noch nicht. Die Mainboardstromversorgun sitzt fest. Könnte Staub der Grund sein?
Habe nämlich eine Seitenwand des Gehäuses immer offen.


----------



## Seru1195 (7. Januar 2012)

Könnte sein,was mich aber erstaut, dass dann auch mit den G930 das gleiche knacksen hast.Du kannst mal die Stecker mit Kontaktspray bearbeiten, glaube aber nicht, dass das viel hilft.
Bei mir knacksen die Boxen manchmal, ween ich im Badezimmer das Licht lösche. Aber sobald ich die Kopfhörer Einstecke ist dieses knacken (nur einmalick *knack* ) aber weg, da diese Kopfhörer eine eigene Stromversorgung haben und eine separate Sounkarte.
Wo hast du den USB-Stick eingesteckt? Beim Gehäuse oder in der "Kabeltrommel zum Aufladen" auf dem Tisch?


----------



## Infin1ty (8. Januar 2012)

Hast du das Headset vorne am Gehäuse oder hinten am Mainboard angeschlossen ? (Also an die USB Anschlüsse)
Steck es mal in die hinteren, es kann sein dass die vorderen nicht richtig geerdet sind o.ä.

Ansonsten versuch mal Monitor und PC in *getrennte* Steckdosen zu stecken. Hat bei mir mal bei nem
billig Headset geholfen. 



> Habe nämlich eine Seitenwand des Gehäuses immer offen.


Ganz schlechte Idee. Erstens zerstörst du den Lufstrom im Gehäuse (Am besten vorne rein hinten raus)
und zweitens wirst du ein starkes Staubproblem bekommen. Also Gehäuse bitte zu machen. Es hat einen Grund dass Gehäuse geschlossen sind


----------



## Tel3 (10. Januar 2012)

Bedanke mich schonmal jetzt für die Antworten
Am Headset liegt es nicht, hab es nämlich an meinen Laptop angeschlossen und ein Wunder kein komisches Knacksproblem
Habe den W-lan Stick an der Kabeltrommel, Die Kabeltrommel habe ich hinten am Mainboard angeschlossen
Vielleicht wenn es hilft mein Mainboard: Asus P8P67 deluxe
                                      Netzteil: Corsair TX750 v2
Das Headset lade ich immer auf den Tisch auf. (Kabeltrommel)
Das Knacksen ist auch viel mehr ein Geräusch das was man bei den alten schwarz weiß Filmen beim Countdown immer hört 
z.B. http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB1oUCIdvQk   Bei 10 und 9 hört man das "Knacksen" GANZ leicht. Bei mir ist es jedoch stärker. Manchmal hört es zwischendurch auf, fängt aber gleich wieder an.http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB1oUCIdvQk
Bei uns sind alle Steckdosen geerdigt. 

@Infinity 
Danke für die Info
Werde in Zukunft die Seitenwand schließen


----------



## Tel3 (10. Januar 2012)

http://http://board.gulli.com/thread/1638531-rauschen-und-knistern-logitech-g930/
ich glaub der hat das gleiche Problem


----------



## Seru1195 (13. Januar 2012)

Tel3 schrieb:


> http://http://board.gulli.com/thread/1638531-rauschen-und-knistern-logitech-g930/
> ich glaub der hat das gleiche Problem


 
Wenn man in den Foren umschaut,  haben einige die gleichen Probleme. Ich habe zwar auch ein G930, aber dieses Problem  habe ich zum Glück nicht.
Wie es aussieht ist es anscheinend ein Treiberproblem. Eine Effektive Lösung habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden.


----------

